# Gracie's gotcha day!!!!



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My newest grandpuppy, :wavey:Gracie....she is a 6 mos. old pup, in a shelter in Kentucky, on the list to be Euthanized last month..with the help of 9 volunteers, (my daughter included) Gracie made her way to PA, where she was adopted by my daughter, ::she is the sweetest thing, how anyone would want to put her down is just bizarre to me :no::no: She has been accepted by Sailor my daughter's first rescue, and Marlin, my daughter's rescue kitty...here are a couple pics....
First meet with her..







Grace meeting Sailor :







Grace saying good-bye to her friends..







Grace and my daughter Nadine







Such a sweetie!!







Grace and Sailor's first swim trip!!







She fit right in to this beautiful family...:smooch:


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How wonderul, and what a pretty girl she is, in fact are beautiful dogs.

My Hoey was one hour from being assd at the county pound. She was right at a year old and heart worm positive. We already had 3 full goldens and were not in a market actually for a 4th dog, but one look into her big choclate eyes, one swipe of that tongue and she had our hearts.

She is like your daughter's Gracie, just so sweet and loving and we have no idea how she ended up in the pound. She was house trained, knew sit and down, etc, but was horrible (and still is 10 years later) on a leash. She loves everyone. Back then the Navy base was still here and it is well known her than many families transferred and left their pets behind. I know some who have rental property an when they would to go check out the place, find a cat inside, dogs in the yard.

This is my Honey taken this pastChristmas. It is beyond me when anyone wuld give her up unless they had no choice, .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome home Gracie! I love reading wonderful adoption stories.

Gracie and Sailor are beautiful. Love the picture of them together on the raft and the picture of your daughter with Gracie-just priceless.

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations on new addition to your family. Gracie is a sweetheart.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like those 2 are fast friends


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I love these stories*

These stories just WARM MY HEART!!
GRACIE AND SAILOR look wonderful together-as if they'd always been together!
God Bless your daughter!!
Did a reliable transport company bring them to you?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy gotcha day Gracie!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

How wonderful that you saved this sweet girl. She's adorable


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy gotcha day Gracie! She is SUCH a sweetie! Love the pic of her and Sailor on the raft!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Gracie! Such a heart warming story. I'm so glad your daughter saved her!


----------

